# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Money exchange

## American

I am headed to Russia soon and I don't know anything about monetary denominations...can someone please explain the exchange rate and what the differnt coins adn bills you have(also how many of such and such make up such and such)
Thank you!!!!  ::

----------


## drew881

Roubles and kopecks....Bills come in 10, 50,100,500, and 1000 ruble denominations.  Ruble coins come in 1,2, 5, and 10 (although the 10 isn't too common.  you'll see it about as much as a half dollar) Kopecks come in 1, 5,10, 50 denominations.  The 1 isnt really used at all, but exists.   
Not sure what the exact exchange rate is but its usually around 27-32 roubles  per dollar.   
To exchange dollars, go to a bank, or exchange (obmen valuti) and bring your passport, or copy of passport and copy of visa (sometime this wont be accepted, but most often, its enough).  Its preffered to have new 20 dollar bills, no rips, etc...I wouldnt bring old 20's.  20's or 100's are probably preferred.  Atms are good too, and are in english by pushing the english button.   
Also, people in Russia are pretty exact when it comes to change.  So if something costs 11 roubles and you hand them 2 10 rouble bills, they will always ask if you have 1 rouble on you, to minimize change.

----------


## net surfer

*American*, you can always find out the exchange rate on http://rbc.ru, the right upper corner "Нал.USD". Now you can buy $1 for about 27.55 rubles and sell $1 for about 27.49 rubles. Of course the rate is slightly different at different banks.

----------


## JB

Using the ATM is a lot easier than a money exchange. If you have an account with CitiBank in America you can use the CitiBank ATMs in Russia without a transaction fee.

----------


## American

Thank you to everyone for all of you help! Could you tell me where I could find pictures of what these bils and coins look like?(preferably labeled as to what they are)
How many rubles in a kopeck(or os that vice-versa?)

----------


## net surfer

You can see pictures of bills here - http://www.cbr.ru/bank-notes_coins/bank-notes/
Choose a bill and click "Версия для печати с изображением банкноты". Both sets of bills are in circulation, new ones just have more security features. 
1 рубль = 100 копеек 
EDIT: Pictures of coins you can find here (except 10 рублей) - http://www.metropolbank.ru/doc/banknote/coins1997.htm and here (10 рублей) - http://www.metropolbank.ru/doc/banknote/coins2002.htm

----------


## VendingMachine

I hope you aren't having any funny thoughts about attempting to counterfeit our money. If you are, let me tell you this - it's a serious crime in Russia. If, however, I misinterpreted your intentions, and you simply wish to familiarise yourself with our money before you come here so that you wouldn't be a sitting duck for rip-off merchants, I apologise.

----------


## Zhenya

I think you're way off VM  ::

----------


## American

To vending machine: How distrustful you are! Don't be silly of course I am not trying to conterfit money...don't you think that if I was I would at least go to the effort of getting a few real bank notes in my hands first rather than just ask where to find pictures of some? (FYI-I would certainly rather have excess American dollars or euros as they are much stronger) Also, why would you think an innocent question like mine has an alternative meaning? Perhaps next time, you could take my questions at face value rather than accuse me of attempting to commit a federal crime.
I did indeed mean just what I said...I am traveling there soon and I wanted to familiarize myself with the money. I feel that as a tourist I should make every attempt to be knowlegable of the culture before I try to immerse myself in it.
Thank you to everyone for your help and websites. thye proved to be very helpful!

----------


## VendingMachine

> To vending machine: How distrustful you are! Don't be silly of course I am not trying to conterfit money...don't you think that if I was I would at least go to the effort of getting a few real bank notes in my hands first rather than just ask where to find pictures of some? (FYI-I would certainly rather have excess American dollars or euros as they are much stronger) Also, why would you think an innocent question like mine has an alternative meaning?

 Well, I don't know, one has to stay alert these days. What if you asked us about it as a form of distraction? So that we'd all think, ah, this guy's kosher, he won't be after counterfeiting our money, if he was, would he have asked that question in the first place? So you win our trust and we give out some information you couldn't find yourself... online or through one of your channels. it's a possibility, you have to agree.  But as I said before, if you just want to visit, it's very shrewd of you to familirize yourself with the money before you go, in fact I suggest all tourists do so - will save them loads of trouble.

----------


## American

Of course anything is possible...if I ask you about your food then, does that mean that my only intention is to learn about it and then poison you?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Of course anything is possible...if I ask you about your food then, does that mean that my only intention is to learn about it and then poison you?

 Who knows... Probably not, but you gotta be on your guard these days. Anyway, I wouldn't accept food from a stranger.

----------


## chaika

American,  
buy a guidebook to Russia. Something by Fodor's comes to mind.  This book will tell you all you want to know except today's exchange rate.

----------


## American

Thanks, I'll pick one up tonight.
p.s. VM-you missed my point...it's not a case of whether you would actually take food from a starnger, but rather that you are overly paranoid. It';s not you who needs to worry whether an innocent quetsion can be constued as a secretive ploy to devalue a countires money, it's your governments.

----------


## VendingMachine

> It';s not you who needs to worry whether an innocent quetsion can be constued as a secretive ploy to devalue a countires money, it's your governments.

 In this day and age goverments alone decide very little - the citizens must be vigilant at all times and inform their governments of any potential wrongdoers.

----------


## Zhenya

hehe and what would you say, "an american is going to forge money....quick do something!"   ::

----------


## American

Thank you Zhenya for the best laugh I've had in a long time!!  ::

----------


## JB

I want a photo of VM telling that to the militsia  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Alerting the police is very simple - there's a telephone line for that, you just dial the number and tell the officer at the other end about your suspicions. Alternatively you can go down to the police station and do so in writing. Your anonimity is guaranted.

----------


## VendingMachine

> hehe and what would you say, "an american is going to forge money....quick do something!"

 Not "quick do something". You just report your suspicions, that's all. What could they do? Well, I guess a lot of things, really. First of all they will estimate the risks involved. If the risk of his forging money is high enough, action will certainly be taken. Don't forget, they can always trace him.

----------


## &lt;VS&gt;Manson

http://www.xe.com/ucc/ is good for money conversion

----------


## American

VM-Are you always this overly paranoid? Exactly how great is the threat to Russia that Americans will counterfit their money? Why exactly would I want to go to the time and effort to forge money that's so weak? Wouldn't I  plate Euros or Yen first? VM, I do have to thank you for a fun time of reading your childish and paranoid delusions on foreigners' aims and plans towards Russia. I hope you never change since you will always provide imense entertainment for those around you.
Thank you to evryone for your replies-they have all been helpful(and in some cases as forementioned;entertaining)   ::

----------


## DDT

Hmmm...."I'm afraid that you have only awakened the sleeping giant!"

----------


## VendingMachine

> VM-Are you always this overly paranoid? Exactly how great is the threat to Russia that Americans will counterfit their money? Why exactly would I want to go to the time and effort to forge money that's so weak? Wouldn't I  plate Euros or Yen first?

 What's up man? You're now actually asking for advice on how to do it? Ffffwhat???Why? What, do you need to be externally motivated? Should I establish a prize fund for you? Hell, man, I ain't never seen such an apathetic and slovenly money foregerer before! Sorry, dude, I ain't tellin' you why. I'm happy you don't have the expertise to do it, I can now turn in and have some pleasant dreams. Unless you're a cunning little so-and-so and you're trying a bit of social engineering on me. Sorry, pal, that ain't gonna work either. 
P.S. And I'm glad you had a rollocking time reading my posts. Yep, I pen terrific stuff.

----------


## American

If you had at all bothered to answer my question and have been helpful in any way that would have been one thing, but instead you spew your delusions and paranoia at me with no intention to help me. If you chose not to help me why didn't you just keep your mouth shut? No, rather you decided to be an a**hole and attack me. You've wasted enough of my time and originally I thought it was humorous to question your idiocy, but now I'm bored of this childishness. I'm glad you'll rest easy, but in the future when I post something, please know that your response and opinion are ones that I don't want.  I stay away from paranoid people in real life so I obviously don't want to deal with any on a message board.

----------


## VendingMachine

> If you had at all bothered to answer my question and have been helpful in any way that would have been one thing, but instead you spew your delusions and paranoia at me with no intention to help me. If you chose not to help me why didn't you just keep your mouth shut? No, rather you decided to be an a**hole and attack me. You've wasted enough of my time and originally I thought it was humorous to question your idiocy, but now I'm bored of this childishness. I'm glad you'll rest easy, but in the future when I post something, please know that your response and opinion are ones that I don't want.  I stay away from paranoid people in real life so I obviously don't want to deal with any on a message board.

 Why don't you just ignore my posts then? No, can't do that? Ahhh, that's because you're drawn to them.

----------


## JB

American, don't get so stressed over VM, he's just being his normal dorky self.

----------


## VendingMachine

> American, don't get so stressed over VM, he's just being his normal dorky self.

 Now that you've got a competitor you're finding it very hard to refrain from making rude remarks about me. JB, I never really fancied you anyway, so let's just be friends.

----------

